# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Pijn linker bal

## Dewa

Ik heb de laatste paar maanden erg veel last van me linker bal. Heb gewoon pijn aan me linker bal en een heel naar gevoel bij me linker bal en een naar gevoel in me onderbuik. Ben al naar de uroloog geweest huisarts maar geen oplossing. Weet haast geen raad meer. Wie heeft een advies voor me??

----------


## difoh

> Ik heb de laatste paar maanden erg veel last van me linker bal. Heb gewoon pijn aan me linker bal en een heel naar gevoel bij me linker bal en een naar gevoel in me onderbuik. Ben al naar de uroloog geweest huisarts maar geen oplossing. Weet haast geen raad meer. Wie heeft een advies voor me??


gaa vanzelf over

----------


## Dewa

Ik heb de laatste paar maanden erg veel last van me linker bal. Heb gewoon pijn aan me linker bal en een heel naar gevoel bij me linker bal en een naar gevoel in me onderbuik. Ben al naar de uroloog geweest huisarts maar geen oplossing. Weet haast geen raad meer. Wie heeft een advies voor me?? 

Ben naar nu naar de pijn poli geweest en willen de artsen mijn zenuwbaan blokkeren. Ik vraag me af of dit de oplossing is voor mijn pijn in mijn linker teel bal. Weet iemand advies voor mij. Ik zit echt in een dip nu en weet niet wat ik doen moet!!!

----------


## Mayday

Dat is raar. Ik neem aan dat ze een aantal testen hebben gedaan. Blijf bellen dat je er last van hebt. Wie weet schiet er dan wat te binnen..



Groetjes,

May

----------


## Déylanna

Ik ben het met de bovenstaande post eens dat je het er niet bij moet laten zitten. Je bent bij de huisarts en de uroloog geweest schrijf je. Maar worden er verder geen onderzoeken en/of testen gedaan..........????????? Als ik jou was zou ik toch maar eens op je achterste poten gaan staan voor verdere testen/onderzoeken. Succes

gr.
Déylanna

----------


## Frank20

Dewa,

Ik heb precies het zelfde gehad alleen na dat ik er een klap in heb gehad.
Ik heb wel de zenuw blokkade behandelingen gehad, Omdat ik er al heel lang mee rondliep.
Echter heeft deze pijnlijke behandeling niet geholpen.
Eerst krijg je drie prikken in de zenuwbaan boven de lies.
1 met een verdoving en 2 placebo prikken.
Al dat net zoals bij mijn niet werkt proberen ze het in je onderrug bij de zenuwen die achter het heiligbeen liggen. Dat is het bot met de Zes gaates erin. Waar ze dus met de naald doorheen moeten om bij de zenuw te komen (uiteraard verdoofd).
Dit heeft bij mij ook niet gewerkt, en zoals ik begrijp eigenlijks bij de meesten niet.
Ik ben er uiteindelijk met veel rust vanaf gekomen.

Eisen op veel onderzoeken heeft geen zin ik heb ze allemaal gehad kwam niets uit.
Het is gewoon een heel gevoelige zenuw daar.

gr.

Frank

----------


## Mickel

> Dewa,
> 
> Ik heb precies het zelfde gehad alleen na dat ik er een klap in heb gehad.
> Ik heb wel de zenuw blokkade behandelingen gehad, Omdat ik er al heel lang mee rondliep.
> Echter heeft deze pijnlijke behandeling niet geholpen.
> Eerst krijg je drie prikken in de zenuwbaan boven de lies.
> 1 met een verdoving en 2 placebo prikken.
> Al dat net zoals bij mijn niet werkt proberen ze het in je onderrug bij de zenuwen die achter het heiligbeen liggen. Dat is het bot met de Zes gaates erin. Waar ze dus met de naald doorheen moeten om bij de zenuw te komen (uiteraard verdoofd).
> Dit heeft bij mij ook niet gewerkt, en zoals ik begrijp eigenlijks bij de meesten niet.
> ...


Hallo,

Inderdaad ik heb dit ook gekregen na een voetbalwedstrijd. Een hele erge bloeduitsorting op beiden testikels en penis. Het werd blauw tot zwart.

Enkele jaren later kreeg ik ook pijnklachten. Deze duurden max twee dagen. Vaak kwam het ook door bepaalde houdingen of aktiviteiten.

Ik koel vaak met een nat koel washandje. Dit helpt echt. Het nare gevoel in buik gaat ook over. Soms kwam ik erachter dat een zaadlozing ook voor minder pijn zorgde. Probeer ook strakke onderbroeken het 's nachts te vermijden.

Succes.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dewa,
Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je?

@ Frank,
Als je bepaalde onderzoeken laat doen en er niks uitkomt dan kan dat een hele geruststelling zijn!
Wel fijn dat bij jou de pijn verminderd is/over is gegaan na veel rust  :Smile: 

@ Mickel,
Goede tip van het washandje  :Smile: 
Een strakke boxer schijnt voor meer problemen te zorgen, dus idd liever een ruimere boxer (in elk geval in de nacht)  :Wink:

----------


## tunecab

Hoi,
Ik heb hetzelfde meegemaakt, met pijn aan de rechterbal. De pijn ging door naar buik en rug. Het klinkt apart maar is echt zo. Bij mij hebben ze een echo van de balzak gemaakt. Hetzelfde als ze een echo maken bij zwangere vrouwen. Er is niets gevonden.
Ik ben nog een keer bij de huisarts geweest voor de uitslag en heb een laxeermiddel gekregen. Toen dat hielp was ook de pijn in rechterbal weg.

Groetjes
Tune

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Tune,

Fijn dat er niks ernstigs uit de echo kwam en dat de pijn wegging na het nemen van een laxeermiddel  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

